# Slow Activity In Propagating Wyeast 3944



## Rod (22/7/07)

I did the smack thing with some Belgn Wit liquid yeast , 3944 ,yesterday

180 light malt made up to 1.800 litres

300 to keep , the remainder for the HOEGARTEN

kept the brew at 22C

only just starting to bubble through the airlock after 24 hours

MFG date 12/02/2007

seems a bit slow or am I just impatient


----------



## oldbugman (22/7/07)

it's going. thats the main thing


----------



## Slurpdog (22/7/07)

OldBugman said:


> it's going. thats the main thing



Oldbugman's right, Rod.

I've used this yeast a couple of times and it did take about 24hrs to get some activity in my starter.

Make sure the starter you're adding to your brew is strong too as it will reduce the lag time leading into a strong ferment.

Once it gets going in your wort though, make sure you've got lots of headspace in your fermenter as this yeast is fairly aggressive and will create a large, thick krausen.

You'll be happy with the results though.


----------



## Screwtop (22/7/07)

I prefer to step, 500Ml to 1L to 2L greater inoculation gets things going quicker.


----------



## Rod (22/7/07)

Patience is a virtue for those that cannot wait


----------



## Adzmax (25/7/07)

Sorry to hi-jack...

Quick question on this yeast, I've seen all types of shelve lives quoted for this yeast but the general consensus is 6 months and I read I should leave it an extra day per month over the MFG (though I'm guessing I wont need to if I'm making a 1ltr starter and stepping up to 2ltrs?). 

I have a pack at home that's been in the fridge since mid last year. MFG date is September 06. What do you think the chances of this yeast still being OK are? I've popped the pack and it's slowly growing but I'm curious to know how long other brewer's have stored it for and successfully made starters for pitching.

I figure I can at least give it a go hey


----------



## ozpowell (25/7/07)

Rod said:


> I did the smack thing with some Belgn Wit liquid yeast , 3944 ,yesterday
> 
> 180 light malt made up to 1.800 litres
> 
> ...



Rod,

Just finished one of these - you may be interested in this thread:

Wit Slow Ferment

Took me 14 days to go from 1048 to 1008 @ 20C (first week) and then 22C (second week).

Had my first taste this arvo - worth the wait....

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## sstacey (25/7/07)

Adzmax said:


> Sorry to hi-jack...
> 
> Quick question on this yeast, I've seen all types of shelve lives quoted for this yeast but the general consensus is 6 months and I read I should leave it an extra day per month over the MFG (though I'm guessing I wont need to if I'm making a 1ltr starter and stepping up to 2ltrs?).
> 
> ...


I've found this yeast to be very hardy. I can't quote dates but I've left it in my fridge for a long time, longer than 6 months and it has still been fine. If the pack is growing, let it go until it swells, step it up a couple of times into 2 starters (which you are doing), which will help improve yeast health. Then she'll be kicking along beautifully. The fact that the pack is swelling means that you've kind of answered your own question.


----------



## Adzmax (25/7/07)

Yep fair point there, it's a slow process, a little slower than usuall but that may also be due to the fact that it was a lot warmer last time I used the other pack. Thanks


----------



## cwbrown07 (26/9/08)

Any thoughts on my current issue - put a batch of Wit down on Wednesday evening using 3944.

Had popped the bag and left for the hour and a half or so that it took to put the brew together, but no real activity noticed (having said that, the packet does say you can just pitch it straight into primary...). Pitched yeast at 22 degrees and left to ferment at 19 degrees. 

Nothing seemed to happen overnight (although there is a little condensation on teh inside of the fermenter), so upped temp to 20 degrees last night.

Checked SG this morning - 1048 (at 20), following an OG of 1054 (at 22).

Am hoping when I check it this evening that there should be something a little more reassuring happening. Otherwise, I have a packet of Saf WB-06 and am tempted to throw it in tonight so as to try and head off a infection because of the lack of take-off by hte 3944.

I know it takes a while to complete, but this long to start???

Any thoughts?


----------



## rude (27/9/08)

Dont know much but I recon starters are the go check out MR MALTY as many have refered to.


----------



## Ross (27/9/08)

cwbrown07 said:


> Nothing seemed to happen overnight (although there is a little condensation on teh inside of the fermenter), so upped temp to 20 degrees last night.
> 
> Checked SG this morning - 1048 (at 20), following an OG of 1054 (at 22).
> 
> ...



CWB,

Condensation...OG dropping....it's fermenting.....relax mate, all is good  .

cheers Ross


----------



## 3G (27/9/08)

Adzmax said:


> Sorry to hi-jack...
> 
> Quick question on this yeast, I've seen all types of shelve lives quoted for this yeast but the general consensus is 6 months and I read I should leave it an extra day per month over the MFG (though I'm guessing I wont need to if I'm making a 1ltr starter and stepping up to 2ltrs?).
> 
> ...



Should be fine, i stepped up a 3 year old vial that was under water, took a few days but no probs.
(will be getting a new pack for future though)


----------



## cwbrown07 (28/9/08)

Happy to report that SG is now dropping nicely - 1.032 and dropping.

Not used to this lag time thing!!


----------

